# Multiple offers: Any proof?



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Is there any way to know for a fact that there are multiple offers, or even a competing offer on a house?

Seems like it is very easy for an agent to say there are three other offers just to get an individual to overbid against his/her self.

Any way to get 100% verification that there is indeed a real competitor for the property?


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

No. I have been in this situation myself and wondered the same thing. If you have some leverage and can & want to go up with the price I would say do that, but if the agent comes back again and tells you someone outbid you I would say: walk away. This is exactly the reason I hate realtors.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I have no problem walking away from 100 houses that I'm not 100% comfortable with. It's very unlikely that I'll go much above listing unless I feel it's extremely undervalued. However, in that case, I wan't to know if there actually are competing offers and not just the agent's fabrications.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I heard they are making fake offers in some cases bid prices up.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Faking a bid on a house? That's gutsy, but I'm sure it happens. Don't go past what you're comfortable with, and don't worry about it.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I think Rob Carrick linked to a blog post suggesting that you could include a clause that your new offer could be retracted if proof of the original competing offers was not provided. Not sure I'd it was CDN or a US site and sure how many RE agents would balk at submitting that.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I had this happen to me as well. The realtor said there was an offer when in reality there was not.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

It is easy to get the proof after closing but would be moot point.IE you offer list price and not accepted then once sold you see the sell price.This is happening on every house in Metro Area now , forget getting anything off.As stated in other threads my friend had this issue in Whitby and now another friend has tried to buy and had her offered bumped $35,000 on a house in OSHAWA!All houses in the $350,000 -$400,000 list prices.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Am i the only one to see these bidding wars as a sign that the end of this bubble is nigh? Mania indeed.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

That is why I am out , won't pay full price and for sure won't go into a bidding war.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

We went to two bidding wars last week, one sold 40K over asking with NO CONDITIONS (no home inspection) and other other sold 10K over asking, no conditions..


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

If you are trying to buy a property in an area where bidding wars are common, you have to deal with them. 

They aren't so bad - you just have to know what you are doing:

http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/how-to-win-a-house-bidding-war/


----------



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

We bought our house in 2007 in Toronto in a bidding war. I kinda laugh when people say 'if there's a bidding war, run!!!' because to me it's (a) unavoidable in your desired neighbourhoods and (b) if it's a house in a desired neighbourhood that no one wants, there must be a reason for this. There were 6 other bidders. We bought our house with no conditions either; but we did a pre-offer home inspection ahead of time (that won't show up in the reports) and I don't believe we overpaid for what we got (not then, and certainly not now). I think four pillars advice is right - be ready for what happens but just because other people want the same house doesn't make it a bad thing.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Just read FP's blog post. I think he and I bought our houses at about the same time (we bought our house about 11 years ago to the day today). There were multiple offers on the house and we won with one condition (not financing; it was inspection). We paid $2K above asking and the other serious offer was asking (and a bunch of lower offers that weren't going to go anywhere). I'm not sure why the other offer didn't match ours, we went up by such a trivial amount. Anyways: we saw the house at 2 p.m. on a Monday and we owned it (subject to conditions) by 8 p.m. the same day. 

We had a strict list of conditions and the house met all of them. It was a surprisingly unemotional decision - we just went around and checked things off our list, then said "OK, we should put an offer in on this place."


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Just read FP's blog post. I think he and I bought our houses at about the same time (we bought our house about 11 years ago to the day today).


Interesting buying experience.

Not that it matters in the least, but I bought my first house in November of 99. The house had been sitting on the market for 2 months and there were no other bidders. There may have been bidding wars at that time on more desirable houses, but not the type I was looking for. I didn't have a big budget and I bought it on my own, so I was probably a lot more flexible than most buyers.

I sold that house in spring of 2005 (with 14 initial offers) and then bought a few months later - also in a bidding war. The 2005 transactions were the ones I was referencing in my article.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

First house was in '96. It was a farmhouse, on a working farm, not anywhere near Toronto. It took a long time to sell to me - I don't recall how long it had been on the market when I bought it - and it took a long time (just over a year) to sell when I wanted to sell it. Farms are much more complicated though; the market is thinner and in many ways more volatile. The house is just part of the deal when you are talking farms.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> First house was in '96. It was a farmhouse, on a working farm, not anywhere near Toronto.


Neat. Any pictures?


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Sold my last house privately and got a bidding war going between two parties. We went back and forth for 24 hours as each couple would come up a little to outbid the other, both were unconditional offers. I felt a little sleazy about it but eventually we got over asking price. The family that did not get the house wrote me a long letter criticising me for how it played out and brought God into it but I didn't feel too badly about it as I had never signed back their offer firming it up (and being an atheist the threat of eternal damnation didn't hold much weight either).

Interestingly neither party every asked for proof that there really was another party increasing their bid. I suppose I could have just fictionalized another offer to drive up the sale price.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

A few years ago, when I had purchased a property the RE agent mentioned that they were expecting another offer the same day. I told her that was my offer, call me in the morning if accepted, otherwise I will put an offer in on another property. It was accepted. I have no interest in being involved in a bidding war. I will pay what I feel it is worth. 

Whether there was another offer or not, I have no idea....it did not affect the amount that I offered to purchase the property.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

In our case it was easy for the buyers to see if there are any competing offers since we set up offer day and everyone could see agents coming through the door with their offers, on the other hand as a buyer I took the same approach as Cal, put an offer, they said there is another one to which I said too bad and didn't budge, turns out the other offer was stronger so we moved on to purchase next property we liked few weeks later, took Moneygal's approach, walked into the house and bought it on the spot before other offers showed up.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

The funny thing was that what actually happened was we walked around the house with the checklist and checked things off, and then left. And I said, as we were driving away, "if we ever see a house like that again, we should put an offer in on it!" and my husband turned to me and said, "we should put an offer in on THAT house." So we turned around and did just that. I think, in my mind, we were "shopping" for a house -- but my husband hates shopping in ALL forms (and I don't much like it).


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

When I bought my most recent house we had submitted the offer and already been told what the planned counter-offer was going to be by the seller. Then we got word that another offer was coming in. Our agent told us the selling agent had advised that both potential buyers would get another opportunity to up their offer. I came back with a bid at what I knew the original counter-offer was going to be (which I had planned to accept). I didn't get the house. The other buyer apparently bid $25K over what I did - which was $20K over asking! There is absolutely no way the house was worth that - at least in my mind. I bought another, probably better, house in the same neighbourhood a week later for my planned purchase price.


----------



## Clacker (Mar 18, 2012)

If only more people could practice the common-sense approach that people in this forum use, housing might not be so expensive.


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

My parents just bought a condo. While they were looking they had put in an offer on a different place, were told that there was another higher offer. They declined to raise theirs but the selling agent asked them to wait in the car down the street for a few minutes. They were confused but did so. In hindsight they are pretty sure that the seller got the eventual buyer to raise their bid using my parent's non-existent bid. Sleazy.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

We lost a bidding war last night. We were not even offered the opportunity to raise our bid. They just said "we choose the other offer, thank you and goodbye."


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Very Sorry Jungle I know you guys were excited about that house.Was your offer at asking?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

2K over asking. Only condition was home inspection.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Ugh. I'm sorry, Jungle. There is a bidding war happening on a crummy, small house a few doors up from me happening right now. (Well, it is an OK house - it is VERY similar to mine - but it has an unrenovated 1940s kitchen and knob-and-tube wiring - and the new owners are going to pay about 300% more than we paid.)


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, it is really hard in the market to be a buyer in the GTA (except if you want a condo or massive mortgage debt)


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Jungle where are you looking? And what price range are you looking at?

There doesn't seem to be much other than condos within ~30 minutes of the downtown core that can be had for under ~$600K.

Some places just east of the DVP, leslieville, east york, seem to be neighbourhoods in transition.
Some places in the just east of high park, but again the only ones under ~$600K either need work or are in kinda crappy areas.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

We are looking in Pickering right now, I feel like we are priced out of Toronto for what we want. Detached, 3 bed, 2 full bath, etc. 

Our maximum approval is $500k purchase, but I would like to keep that down, we already have a rental property and should not too crazy on real estate.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rather than go out of your comfort zone,bank that cash and rent .Imagine all the great buys you can do with your XXX,XXX equity


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I know......but wife does not want to rent. I do not want to time market.. hard to put money somewhere safe over 1% interest. On the other side of the fence, maybe this is a good problem to have.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

When I sold my Toronto condo a few years ago, I was working with an initial offer, when a second inferior offer was presented. My agent simply picked up the phone and informed the two buyer's agents that we were in a multiple offer situation and both should come back with their best offer (no other information was provided). One did, one didn't. The successful purchaser (don't remember if it was the first or second offer) had recently lost out on 2 or 3 places, and came in a couple of thousand over asking. It could easily have gone the other way, with both walking, or both submitting.

A few years before that, I had accepted an offer on our country place, which had the usual conditions. A second buyer submitted an offer at a higher price, and was willing to sit in "second" place behind the first accepted (but still conditional) offer. They also waived all their conditions, and left it open for acceptance until one day after the conditional date in the first offer. So either way that property was as good as sold (first offer waived their conditions, and got the house).

That's why they call it a "housing market" (the price that a willing buyer will pay a willing seller). I now live in a market where, if I am lucky, it will take 2 to 3 years to sell (a neighbour has been on the market for 300 days with a mid-market priced home). Sort of the opposite of the multiple offer situation . . . karma IS a b*tch! Oh well, knew what I was getting into when I purchased, and not planing to sell an time soon.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

It's only a housing "market" if the other offers are actually real. 

Pretty sure it's illegal or at the very least extremely unethical in any other "market" to put something up for offer at a certain price "listing price" and not sell at that price.

I for one would love to see more transparency in real estate than there is currently. 

For example, in the stock market, I can see every historical trade price for a stock over a given period, who bought the stock and how many shares. At any given time I can see how much demand there is for a stock at a given price point. Sure, for some of this info you have to pay a couple bucks a month, but it definitely beats paying a realtor $30,000 to tell you way less for just one transaction. 

Looking forward to the day when a true "market" for real estate exists, and the full service real estate brokerage goes the way of the full service stock brokerage.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Meh. Housing prices (in Toronto) are more like reserve prices at auction. No one expects the house to sell at the asking and I'm not even sure what the rationale for choosing the listing price is. The house up the street is listed at $469K, they (say they) won't accept an offer of less than $100K more, and they expect offers to go over $600K.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

With the changes to MLS, this type of information is quickly becoming available. In my local market, a realtor has a free website that offers information such as days on the market, price reduction/increases, expired listings, pending deals, historic and current sale price. So if we move away from the full service broker (I have done my last sale and last purchase as private deals), it will look like an auction.

This would closely resemble the commercial estate market that all the REITs are playing in - very few commercial properties come to market priced, it's "bids will be accepted on X date", then back to the top 3 to 5 bidders, round one, two, three and sometimes four. Would you find this to be more honest an approach ?


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Getting more honest. I agree the market reflects what buyers are willing to pay and sellers are willing to accept, but the asymmetry of information leads to buyers paying more than they are willing to pay in many situations (got outbid on 5 houses, bid $50,000 more than they wanted to just to make sure they get it). I know it would be fought tooth and nail, but I'd love for competing offers to be visible to all parties with serious offers on the table. 

Not likely to happen though, so we're stuck making the best rational decision possible given limited information and several parties trying to part you from as much money as possible.

The thing with commercial real estate is that decisions are much more rational. If you need to buy at a 6% cap, there is a fixed amount you're going to pay. If someone comes in and bids up to a 4% cap, then you're not going to chase it. Personal housing is much more subjective. A granite countertop has one value to couple A and another value to couple B.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Agree, but maybe the residential buyers are less informed, can't or shouldn't be in the areas they are looking, looking at more than they can afford. Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver (and to a lesser degree Montreal) are becoming part of the global market place . . . I agree that I can look at the TSX and see the last 10 buys, and the bid ask, but that doesn't tell me what will happen at 3:00 in the afternoon, and it doesn't stop me for asking $100 for my CIBC shares (or whichever), just means I might be on the market for 300 days. Perhaps I have a very desirable block of shares of a take over target, that might be worth a premium to the market for someone wanting to amass X% of a company . . . like a house in the GTA, only so many houses, only so many shareholders . . .

Commercial real estate decision might be more rational, but someone bidding a 4 cap may or may not be rational . . . let's see what happens to Scotiabank's building . . . record pricing for sure ($1B and up) . . . can you say "Canary Wharf" ???


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

There are a couple problems with the market. 

1 - Asymmetry of Information as mentioned by Dmoney

2 - IMHO you have the sophisticated investor/agent often preying on the unsophisticated. 

Every possible ploy is used to increase housing prices. You can't blame the sellers for using every possible advantage to increase the price of their home. Unfortunately our society has more and more put emphasis on real estate as being the pathway to riches and blah blah blah. It's a house not the holy grail or a cure for cancer for crying out loud. 

And then there's the people who already have a house of their own, who want another house to rent out and then another one and another one. You'd think this would be good for my business but it's not. I've never had so many "green" landlords. It's really awful because they all seem to be in a perpetual state of disappointment. Landlording requires a certain personality type to be successful. It doesn't hurt to be handy. Most of these people have been woefully misled and ill prepared for one of the most challenging & tenant friendly rental markets in North America.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

> Commercial real estate decision might be more rational, but someone bidding a 4 cap may or may not be rational . . . let's see what happens to Scotiabank's building . . . record pricing for sure ($1B and up) . . . can you say "Canary Wharf" ???


Not rational for someone with a 6% cost of capital to pay a 4 cap, but you get a pension fund with a 2-2.5% cost of debt and 6% required equity return and you see cap rates going south of 4%. Last I heard, talk was upwards of $1.3B price tag. It might not look rational, but at a minimum it's not based on "this place has nice counters, let's bid $1.6B just in case there are multiple offers". Although, to be fair, the winning bid may very well be someone coming in and overpaying because they want a "flagship" asset.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Jungle said:


> We are looking in Pickering right now, I feel like we are priced out of Toronto for what we want. Detached, 3 bed, 2 full bath, etc.
> 
> Our maximum approval is $500k purchase, but I would like to keep that down, we already have a rental property and should not too crazy on real estate.


Your maximum mortgage approval is meaningless if that's not the amount you want to spend, so what is the price range you are comfortable spending, and are you stuck on pickering or you are willing to go further east or you are willing to explore north of Toronto or other areas.

I know that wife doesn't want to rent, but I would think that after crazy market like we had for the last few months it should stabilize shortly, at least to the point where there won't be a bidding wars or every property.

Are you represented by agent?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, FWIW, you will not get what you are looking for in my neighbourhood (Leslieville and Upper Beaches). Semi-detached with 1.5 baths go for around $550K here, and that's falling short of your wishlist on more than one variable.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> Your maximum mortgage approval is meaningless if that's not the amount you want to spend, so what is the price range you are comfortable spending, and are you stuck on pickering or you are willing to go further east or you are willing to explore north of Toronto or other areas.
> 
> I know that wife doesn't want to rent, but I would think that after crazy market like we had for the last few months it should stabilize shortly, at least to the point where there won't be a bidding wars or every property.
> 
> Are you represented by agent?


Ha! I don't want to spend more than 300K.. but that's not going to work in this market. We both work downtown, so closer the better. 

It's like when my Realtor says "how much do you think the house is worth?" I say well, it's worth 300k, but the market is paying $430, because they are bidding against each other- over paying for a house gives compareables and new sales an inflated value. In this market, I believe the true vale of housing prices are now based on the greater fool theory, fueld by CMHC, low mortgage rates, supply and demand. 

I am not good at timing the market-so renting to bet for a housing downturn may not be a good idea for us. We are already "in" the market since 2007, thank god. 

We have not considered other areas north, maybe it's time to look  Markham, Oakville, Mississauga, Richmond Hill, seems to be more expensive than Pickering, however out agent said the prices are quickly being bid up. And I see this during our housing search.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

If you both work downtown, and will be commuting in, have you considered the monthly transit costs as part of your plan? (Nevermind the time spent travelling.) I work with a woman who lives in Brampton and commutes by car, then GO Train, then TTC to get downtown. She spends (all-in, including depreciation) about $1000/month to get to work and back (and she's an administrator; I don't know how much she earns but it can't be that much. Maybe...$50K?)

Maybe the math doesn't work, I haven't done it. But if you have two people commuting every day, how much more should you be willing to pay to be closer to work? (Keep in mind that my monthly transit costs are $0, which I recognize is not the norm.)

Here's an article on the "true cost of commuting" which might be interesting: http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2011/10/06/the-true-cost-of-commuting/


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Jungle said:


> Ha! I don't want to spend more than 300K.. but that's not going to work in this market. We both work downtown, so closer the better.
> 
> .


For $300K you would have to go east of Oshawa, if you want to go North then nothing south of Keswick will work, with around $450K budget you will get what you want in Newmarket, east of Toronto is a bit cheaper I believe (but property taxes are higher).


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Jungle said:


> In this market, I believe the true vale of housing prices are now based on the greater fool theory, fueld by CMHC, low mortgage rates, supply and demand.


Why are you moving?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking for more space for family, don't like condo life.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think you need to start getting comfortable with spending $400,000 in the Pickering /Ajax area.You will see some homes listed in the price range you want but that is marketing ploy to get multiple offers.My friend had to pay $400,000 in Whitby and they got $345,000 for a 30+year old house needing at least $40,000 in renovations.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Looking for more space for family, don't like condo life.


Works for me.

Good luck with the search. Unfortunately, I don't have any great advice for you.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I did read your post on bidding wars, told my wife about how to approach. 

Guess I'll have to get more comfotable with 400-450k houses.. yikes. 

Moneygal: we have considered the transit costs, they will go up. But on a good note, we will not have to pay maintenance fees. So a small portion of that will cover the extra transit costs. Ideally, we would get a location where we only need one car and I can ride my bicycle to transit.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bicycle won't work in winter and what you save in maintenance cost will be spent on higher taxes and utilities .Maybe insurance costs are higher too ,my house insurance more than doubled when we moved to the new house two years ago we doubled the square footage so I should have expected it.You may be in same situation moving from condo to a house so you should try to get an idea from your insurance company what that $400,000+ house will cost.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I've witnessed quite a few bidding wars in Toronto in the last year, and in most cases it appeared that there were genuine buyers making offers. The thing is while the market is hot and there's real competition the bidding wars are just a fact of life, however in a stagnant or falling market this changes very quickly, and the risk of fake bidding wars increases significantly.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

There is not a great supply of detached homes under $400,000 that is the issue .


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Just came across this discussion on rfd
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/prices-upper-unionville-markham-anyone-lined-up-1174976/

Looks like what you want closer to TO starts with 8, close to triple your original budget, and not even anywhere close to downtown.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Bikes work in winter. There was ONE day this past winter when I biked and shouldn't have (too cold; my brake cables were freezing; I abandoned the commute partway through). Other than that, I commuted every day by bike, and I think I am not the only one on this forum. In fact, because of Toronto's microclimate, it is better-suited to cycling than a smaller city would be. :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I did ride my bike to work this winter, I didn't mind it. Only thing is the driver's killing you. I got lazy now and I've been taking the transit lately.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well then perhaps you are now biking from beyond the grave, if the drivers have already killed you. :love-struck:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you can live with the inflexibility of schedules, Georgetown and Uxbridge GO Trains can save you a bundle on house costs. Even the GO Bus from Peterborough offers some added flexibility. Whitby et al will already have the GO priced in.

Isn't this one of the benefits of smart phones?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok you guys are much braver , i use my wheels year long and just know some routes are not too friendly in winter.I value my time too much to spend 2-3 hours a day commuting.I would be renting around the corner from work and buy an investment elsewhere.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Marina, I just have to defend winter cycling. It's probably an entirely automatic response from me at this point. Jungle, you sound like you'd fit in at a CMF butter chicken night. You could cycle there!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

MG did you guys do the butter chicken ?You guys do the bike thing and next year when i upgrade my wheelchair ,I will look into some bigger tires for the front casters .My current chair is titanium so I can get the speed but been taken out a few times by a nice pile of slush lol


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

MG, how do you find Leslieville/Upper Beaches as a neighbourhood/area?

I looked at a few houses in Leslieville, sout of Queen, North of easterm, just West of Leslie St. In the $500K-600K range, very well finished at the higher end. Area looked like it was in the middle of transition. Some run down houses being torn down and renovated, some seedy areas that looked to be getting squeezed out. (Hopefully).

Do you think there's upside there?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure I'm down for butter chicken, anyone who knows me knows I love to eat!
Dmoney that area is $$$ now, crazy the prices have gone up so much in the last 10 years.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm just east of there. When we bought, 11 years ago, our real estate lawyer said "this is the last affordable neighbourhood in Toronto." Since my time here, the huge bingo hall closed, several higher-end cafes have moved in, the Goodwill closed, an art gallery opened and two Starbucks have opened on the fringes of the neighbourhood. The old burlesque theatre is becoming condos, the dead Country Style is becoming condos, and I suspect it's only a matter of time before the Ulster Arms closes forever, much as that might pain my dad due to his fond memories of drinking there.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> and I suspect it's only a matter of time before the Ulster Arms closes forever, much as that might pain my dad due to his fond memories of drinking there.


Neat photo. I've always wanted to check that place out - I should probably hurry.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I sense a location for the next east-end get-together has been chosen.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's an updated photo - some things don't get better with age. Bricking up the front windows is always a nice touch. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/JeffLow/DSCF0502.jpg


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, but you could buy a condo in the old Country Style that's *right next door.* And "Jenny's Place," also locally called "the kick and stab" is right across the street!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, we won a bidding war last night!! Three people, we went a little bit over asking, no conditions! We lost the last one because we wanted home inspection..

So, we were all waiting on the street, agents were lined up, bringing offers forward. 
So, I guess that is enough proof there was other offers. 
Very stressful experience to go through, but we are so happy now, I can't believe the place we got. Beyond my expectations!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Jungle said:


> Well, we won a bidding war last night!! Three people, we went a little bit over asking, no conditions! We lost the last one because we wanted home inspection..
> 
> So, we were all waiting on the street, agents were lined up, bringing offers forward.
> So, I guess that is enough proof there was other offers.
> Very stressful experience to go through, but we are so happy now, I can't believe the place we got. Beyond my expectations!


Congratulations.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Hooray! Now spill: where is it?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

That's great Jungle - hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you! Location is in Pickering, North area.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations! It's crazy that there were offers pouring in while you were just standing on the street.

MG: Some small part of me wants to actually check out a place referred to as the "kick and stab." Am I crazy???


----------

